
The Unexpected Math Behind Van Gogh's “Starry Night” - erkose
http://www.openculture.com/2014/11/the-unexpected-math-behind-van-goghs-starry-night.html
======
acqq
Relatively inaccurate, even if full of colors. The original work:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/physics/0606246](http://arxiv.org/abs/physics/0606246)

------
teddyh
Annoyingly, neither the article, video, _or_ original paper show _any_ images
of (or links to) the actual paintings:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Starry_Night](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Starry_Night)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vincent_van_Gogh_%281853-...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vincent_van_Gogh_%281853-1890%29_-_Wheat_Field_with_Crows_%281890%29.jpg)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_with_Cypress_and_Star](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_with_Cypress_and_Star)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vincent_Willem_van_Gogh_1...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vincent_Willem_van_Gogh_106.jpg)

~~~
tyang
Maybe edit the Wikipedia entry?

